
Japan's Silent Strategy for Driverless Cars - kawera
https://www.forbes.com/sites/tromero/2018/04/03/what-ubers-crash-tells-us-about-japans-silent-strategy-for-driverless-cars/#557ea1c23e39
======
icc97
The focus on autonomous buses is fantastic. This is a way of developing the AI
without being a direct threat to taxi and bus drivers.

In the UK there are many places where it's not practical to run a bus service
but at the same time it would be extremely useful to have one. The buses don't
need to be huge just regular.

Buses in rural areas also tend to stop much earlier so if you go out drinking
it's either designated driver, expensive taxi or as I'm sure many do just
drink a bit less and take the risk of not getting caught.

I think bus and taxi drivers are the last people we should be replacing as
they are professional drivers who are the safest. But if we can extend bus
routes whilst keeping bus drivers on the busiest then it makes sense.

~~~
youpassbutter
> The focus on autonomous buses is fantastic. This is a way of developing the
> AI without being a direct threat to taxi and bus drivers.

Wouldn't autonomous buses be a threat to bus drivers?

Manhattan should be leading the way for autonomous buses and taxis. We have
grid based streets for the most part. It is ideal for autonomous
transportation systems.

~~~
joshu
How in the world would a grid of streets make autonomous vehicles easier?

~~~
fatjokes
Manhattan has bus lines that basically go in one direction: up/down the
avenues or crosstown. Just worry about starting and stopping and less about
turning.

------
jaclaz
Very interesting, it answered quite a few questions I had not dared to ask.

